# Threefold Sanctification



## InSlaveryToChrist (Nov 8, 2014)

C.H. Spurgeon's sermon #434, entitled, "Threefold Sanctification," is by far the best treatment on sanctification that I've ever read. I thank God for his great wisdom on this vital subject. Read it and be blessed. This one is a diamond.


----------

